# Best big center console



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Am looking for next project, looking for 36'+ platform, best ride, storage, fish ability, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I would look at these 3.

http://www.yellowfinyachts.com/
http://www.invincibleboats.com/
http://www.seahunterboats.com/


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Bayliner


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bayliner for sure.....if you can afford it


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wompam said:


> Am looking for next project, looking for 36'+ platform, best ride, storage, fish ability, any help would be appreciated.


35 or 39 contender st. Something like this. You can go anywhere in the gulf with this motor package on the 35. We tried it this last weekend.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-s...er-triple-300-yamaha-4-strokes-low-hours.html


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Freeman!!


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like you're looking for a new Freeman 37


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

34 or 39 Sea Vee diesel

http://www.seaveeboats.com/390-inboard-motor.html

trolls much cleaner than an OB boat, and the efficiency is incredible, plus no engines to get in the way!


----------



## just lucky (Mar 4, 2010)

Freeman. Ran a 33 from south padre to tequila to BV/Nansen to Hoover and back last summer. 542 miles on 450 gallons. 

Incredible ride. Hands down better sea boat than my 34 SeaVee which we just sold. Great fish ability, trolls nice. Have another Freeman on order to keep in Key West, as a testament.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, I am looking for a used platform to build, I would love to buy new, just not in that market now.


----------



## Capteddie (Dec 5, 2004)

36 contender is the best bang for the buck and I think they have the best fishing layout and there are plenty available for sale. I have put over 4200 hours on mine since feb of 2011


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yellowfin or you might pick up a deal on a 34 venture, but the yf is a better hull, spent days on both and at the same time, same seas.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

For sure 2003 - 2007 36' Contender Open ..
It's a Beast, the price is right in them less than $100k .. New Boat 39' Yellowfin by far the best and at the right price apples to apples ..


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking at contender hard, ccrocker, is there a problem that you know of with the 36' before 2003? Also does anyone have any information on 38' Jupiter? Thanks again.


----------



## ma1204 (Jul 23, 2011)

Had the same idea.....2 years ago found a deal on a 2001 31' Contender Open (40K without trailer). Boat was in need of cosmetic TLC but was physically sound. 800 hrs on motors......repowered this past March and the boat is a an animal. She takes the seas great and is laid out for fishing or farting around. She is a little shorter than you're looking for but for the money I am way ahead. Bigger boats mean more power if you start throwing trips on a boat ur economy goes by the wayside, if that is a concern. I average about 1.5 on a round trip with my 250's. Just a thought.....good luck.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

ma1204 said:


> Had the same idea.....2 years ago found a deal on a 2001 31' Contender Open (40K without trailer). Boat was in need of cosmetic TLC but was physically sound. 800 hrs on motors......repowered this past March and the boat is a an animal. She takes the seas great and is laid out for fishing or farting around. She is a little shorter than you're looking for but for the money I am way ahead. Bigger boats mean more power if you start throwing trips on a boat ur economy goes by the wayside, if that is a concern. I average about 1.5 on a round trip with my 250's. Just a thought.....good luck.


i have a 31' open contender now, i agree with you on boat performance, looking for bigger boat with more range.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

36 Contender is a great boat. Yes they are wet, but a good set of wrap around Curtains eliminates most of that. The boat can handle just about anything the gulf will throw at you, plus great storage, fish box space, and fuel capabilities.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

doughboy361 said:


> What price range you trying stay in?


looking at something to re work electronics, motors, etc. Depending on what life is left on motors really. Trying to stay around 150k total after refit.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wompam said:


> looking at something to re work electronics, motors, etc. Depending on what life is left on motors really. Trying to stay around 150k total after refit.


There are some pretty decent boats for sale right now, all over both coasts. Some fixer uppers and some nice turn key ready to go boats. Just depends on what is on the boat (electronics/extra options) and what hours are on motors and 2 vs 4 strokes. Ive seen a handful of 36' contenders for well under 100K, that are fish ready. We have been toying with the idea of upgrading as well. Good luck


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wompam said:


> looking at something to re work electronics, motors, etc. Depending on what life is left on motors really. Trying to stay around 150k total after refit.


You could re-power my 2007 38 Fountain Open & be in less than 150K :smile: - it has fairly new electronics. Current trip 275s just had full overhaul (1100 hours though) but will be strong for a while. 460 gal fuel @ 1.3mpg gives you some range too.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

33 Hydra Sport, beast of a boat and out ride the 36 Contender


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

No, No real problems just a more update setup .. Fuel, LiveWells, Console, T-Top ...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> 33 Hydra Sport, beast of a boat and out ride the 36 Contender


That's the hull that my dad the engineer picked ... the fiberglass core construction is probably the best on the market. A little heavy as a result, but less prone to stress cracking especially at the transom. Might not have the best finish-out but that hull is solid.


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

I just moved from the contender to the yellowfin and both are great boats. The yellowfin is an animal in rough seas.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

No love for the 36' Cape Horn?


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

2006 YF36 trips/Vrods 275

http://www.anglersedgemarine.com/Pa...ls/2006-Yellowfin-36-Excellent-Condition.aspx

2005 Contender 36 Open 
http://www.anglersedgemarine.com/Pa...ender-36-Open-Loaded-Triple-Four-Strokes.aspx

The YF36 looks pretty clean with Furuno electronic. Maybe only need upgrade to a 3K transducer find those broadbill. Only concern about the older YF36 is the fuel tanks. Hopefully it has the aluminum tanks.

Are you a cat guy? Maybe a Used World Cat 33 or Ameracat 31. The length is shorter then the boat you listed but Cat usually ride like a bigger boat and the amount of room on a cat can't compare to same size/length boat.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for responses, Im not interested in merc or evinrude package, unless it is truly under budget. Ran Yamaha & last 10 years suzukis, have lots of confidence in Suzuki now. Have narrowed search (due to great input from people like yourselves) to contender & Jupiter at this point.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

I sent him a PM about the 36' cape horn that I run, it is a heck of a boat.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

doughboy361 said:


> 2006 YF36 trips/Vrods 275
> 
> http://www.anglersedgemarine.com/Pa...ls/2006-Yellowfin-36-Excellent-Condition.aspx
> 
> ...


Used to own a glacier bay, freeman looks unbelievable


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

There are lots of good center consoles out there bro. Contender/Yamaha is about as tried and true as they come for the money. Just go big Richie and get us a 45 Cabo or something with some A/C and Beds. Im tired of sleeping on a bean bag!


----------



## ajn775 (Jul 26, 2012)

doughboy361 said:


> 2006 YF36 trips/Vrods 275
> 
> http://www.anglersedgemarine.com/Pa...ls/2006-Yellowfin-36-Excellent-Condition.aspx
> 
> ...


The guy who is reselling that Contender 36 got a steal of a deal when he bought it. http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/502323-2005-contender-36-center-console.html


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

angler_joe said:


> There are lots of good center consoles out there bro. Contender/Yamaha is about as tried and true as they come for the money. Just go big Richie and get us a 45 Cabo or something with some A/C and Beds. Im tired of sleeping on a bean bag!


LMFAO, I'm with ya, gonna play a little more on a open boat before that though!


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

Dont forget about the 35 Everglades. We found one two years back for under 110 without electronics. It was a plus for us because it came with Hondas...


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

42 Yellowfin w/300 Verados


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Southtexasreds, I love the new yellofins, unfortunately I am in the used market & have heard of fuel tank issues on older models in my price range, also not interested in mercs, thanks for reply.

Bobbycocano, do you know what fuel tank size is in Everglades?, thanks.

Agn775 that was a steal!


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

410


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

I owned/fished a 35T Contender "JUSTIFIED" for 3 and a half years down here. IMHO Its the all around best center console there is on the market. Certain boats have 1 thing that they do really well and consequently a bunch of things they don't... but Contender seems to take everything and put it into the best available package. Best Layout for fishing BY FAR...Great ride, not the best but really good in a head sea. Alot dryer than people give this boat credit for. Best boat i've ever ridden in in a following sea hands down. Range will never be an issue with 400 gallons below the deck. In house Wiring is second to none and all in house aluminum means they custom fit each T-top. We literally never had one structural issue, electronic, wiring or fuel tank issue ever and fished that boat hard for 3 and a half years in tournaments as well as for fun. Most maintenance free boat i've ever seen as long as you take care of it like any other boat. These boats are built solely for the purpose of catching and killing lots of fish...Also would never get anything without a grey engine on the back, that will solve alot of you're problems right there....I've fished on every center console there is and can't find one that has the total package or track record like a Contender.

Grant


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

aggieangler09 said:


> I owned/fished a 35T Contender "JUSTIFIED" for 3 and a half years down here. IMHO Its the all around best center console there is on the market. Certain boats have 1 thing that they do really well and consequently a bunch of things they don't... but Contender seems to take everything and put it into the best available package. Best Layout for fishing BY FAR...Great ride, not the best but really good in a head sea. Alot dryer than people give this boat credit for. Best boat i've ever ridden in in a following sea hands down. Range will never be an issue with 400 gallons below the deck. In house Wiring is second to none and all in house aluminum means they custom fit each T-top. We literally never had one structural issue, electronic, wiring or fuel tank issue ever and fished that boat hard for 3 and a half years in tournaments as well as for fun. Most maintenance free boat i've ever seen as long as you take care of it like any other boat. These boats are built solely for the purpose of catching and killing lots of fish...Also would never get anything without a grey engine on the back, that will solve alot of you're problems right there....I've fished on every center console there is and can't find one that has the total package or track record like a Contender.
> 
> Grant


Seems to be the opinion across the board, trying to get feedback on Jupiter 38 tournament, just not to many guys over hear running them. Thanks for reply.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

angler_joe said:


> Something with some A/C and Beds. Im tired of sleeping on a bean bag!





Wompam said:


> LMFAO, I'm with ya, gonna play a little more on a open boat before that though!


What about an outboard express? This one has your name on it. 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-s...s-tower-rupp-riggers-etc-major-reduction.html


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive fished the 36 open contender and 33t a pretty good bit each. My opinion, the 33T takes the cake in head sea and obviously dry ride. 36 has advantage in following sea. If money werent a main concern I would choose the 33T. If it were a main concern I would go with the 36. Like you, it would have to be Yamaha or Suzuki with Suzukis winning out due to multiple foks I know having Yamaha lower unit issues.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

I wouldn't count out the seahunter if you come across one at good price we love ours it's 2012 model have had numerous people on it that have rode in other big name center consoles said the ride was much better in the seahunter...it is a very solid built boat wiring is second to none we had Tom Aires install are electronics and he has been on numerous boats said the wiring in boat was impressive and made his job that much easier....Eddie and the seahunter group are amazing even with us not purchasing the boat direct from the dealer the customer service has been awesome with adding accessories and questions we have had about the boat

The boat looks awesome has very nice lines that make it stand out


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Jupiter is a nice boat. The finish is nice and pretty. Fast. For its size class it really wasn't the best ride that I've been on. Its a heavy boat and doesn't pound that much, which is nice. Tended to to lunge a lot, and not like to run <25kts when it war rough. Kind of all or nothing. Other than that, nice boat though. Then again, I'm not an outboard guy. I kinda like this rig (save the yanmars and the cuddy), could be someone on here's for all I know:

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rrency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=10664&url=


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

42 Hydra Sport NICE!!! They have come a long ways with their setups!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The only problem with most of those boats is, you got a lot of boat with little shade, and not much seating.

Why in the world they dont put a cabin in the front is beyond me? Man a little shade and ac is nice out there.


----------



## mako98 (Aug 8, 2009)

We are currently in a Mako 253WA. Looking to move to a center console so this is a great thread. Had really only looked at a 32 Century CC but now I have a longer list to look at! How big is the Contender under the console? Would still like to have some storage for bean bags, etc. Also liked that the Century has some seating in the front for those family trips around the ICW and bay. Do any of the others mentioned have some front seating?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Take a ride on a rough day in the Cape Horn 31, dry ride and soft landings.


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

First, people get emotional about their boat choice, so take it with a grain of salt. IF you are serious, I'd suggest going to either the Miami or FLL boat show, where you can see the boats back to back, ride them and tour the factories. 

Figure out what is important to you, how much you want to spend time wise in maintenance, and what creature comforts you can't live with out. 

Certain boats, will not warranty their hulls to anyone other than the original owner, ie. contender. Yellowfin will, seavee will. 

I've owned yellowfin, seavee, and everglades. If I were to buy another CC, it would be another seavee, but a pod drive boat. 

All three manufactures were easy to work with, and easy to contact when I needed help in the future. The attention to detail is higher with Seavee than the other two, no questions asked and I can start posting photos if anyone wants to debate this. From chafing protection on lines, to the material of the hoses used, SeaVee has a higher fit and finish, and you pay for it. Not saying the others are bad, because they are still above contender and the others mentioned in here. 

Cape horns are great battle wagons. I fished one for a year out of Savannah. 

Some boats are all glass/composite, some have wood. Plus and minus to both. 
Some have diamond non-skid, some are spray in, some are molded texture...which do you prefer
Some are easy to fish from the bow, and some are more difficult even though they are are 3 piece and not a 2 piece hull.
Do you want a stepped hull or no steps? 

Do your homework, ask questions, and do more homework. Get some coffee, and head over the thehulltruth.com and read away. Again, remain objective.


----------



## skiandfish (Apr 21, 2012)

I would take a look at the cape horn 36 alongside the contender and yellowfin - they are built strong and the ride is awesome - you will get a newer boat for the money and probably one of the awesome new hulls. I run a smaller CH 27 and LOVE that boat. Regulator is also worth a look and loads to repower out there


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Ch is sexy. I love the sleek front end!

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

Contenders are giant pieces of ****. That low freeboard makes for a very, very wet ride. I really like the 42 Invincible. Or the one we are currently using for charter over in Venice, custom built 41' aluminum cat (with hydrofoil) is a pretty sweet alternative if you're going for function, fishability, as opposed to aesthetic appeal. Here are some pics:


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Contenders are giant pieces of ****. That low freeboard makes for a very, very wet ride. I really like the 42 Invincible. Or the one we are currently using for charter over in Venice, custom built 41' aluminum cat (with hydrofoil) is a pretty sweet alternative if you're going for function, fishability, as opposed to aesthetic appeal. Here are some pics:[/
> 
> You're going to get wet in all of them if you fish enough. The gulf chop sucks.
> 
> Rather popular platforms for being big piles of garbage???


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Contenders are giant pieces of ****.


Wow! Thanks Bro! My Contender is pretty sweet!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll go ahead and recomend you and your cool aluminum boat guide service to all my poor buddies that have to fish on my POS! 

Lol


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Contenders are giant pieces of ****. :


Wow. rather large fishing board with lots of potential clients to be talking like that. I'll make sure and not book you when I go to venice. I'd say the majority of fisherman beleive contendor's are fine fishing machines.. Which makes you appear ignorant.

And my choices would be; contendor, cape horn (for the ride), heard great things about hydra sports. You can get a fountain if you like to go fast.. lol.


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

If I had my choice it would be the big contender express 41 or 42 pricy but nice layout


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> . . . .
> 
> Or the one we are currently using for charter over in Venice, custom built 41' aluminum cat (with hydrofoil) is a pretty sweet alternative if you're going for function, fishability, as opposed to aesthetic appeal. Here are some pics:


That is a good looking fishing platform.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd be inclined to listen to some of the advice from them Venice guides, even if it hurts your fellings a bit. I never seen so many serious CC offshore boats in one place as I did there. Freeman, Invincibles,Yellowfin, Cape Horn, and a variety of bad *** cats...nothing under 30ft. Everything seemed to have the new Yamaha 300 or 350's on em too. I think I only saw one Contender and it was older. Theres some serious money parked in front of them fuel docks at first light!


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

One mention of Fountain in 6 pages? No love. Hah 

Like the 31TE I had, LOVE the 38TE now. Great, fast, well built boats. It was nice heading in from Cerveza at 61MPH.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

hawgs said:


> One mention of Fountain in 6 pages? No love. Hah
> 
> Like the 31TE I had, LOVE the 38TE now. Great, fast, well built boats. It was nice heading in from Cerveza at 61MPH.


Gotta love that! Curious what those burn #s are at that speed vs cruise. I've fished fountains and they are solid boats that scoot


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

I can cruise in mid 40s loaded heavy getting 1.3mpg. WOT was 72mph with the labbed 26p props - burning about 87gph - went to down 24p props for better mid range & still can hit 67mph WOT.


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

sureshot840 said:


> I can cruise in mid 40s loaded heavy getting 1.3mpg. WOT was 72mph with the labbed 26p props - burning about 87gph - went to down 24p props for better mid range & still can hit 67mph WOT.


Only 67 in a 38' boat?


----------



## Blue Seas (Mar 2, 2011)

*31 Contender Fish around with twin 250's top drive LOADED!*

Call David 832-256-8626 for pics if interested. Located in Freeport


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Blue Seas said:


> Call David 832-256-8626 for pics if interested. Located in Freeport


Already own a 31', looking for BIGGER rig


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yuuuuppp*



hawgs said:


> One mention of Fountain in 6 pages? No love. Hah
> 
> Like the 31TE I had, LOVE the 38TE now. Great, fast, well built boats. It was nice heading in from Cerveza at 61MPH.


I Like'm all. Being I own a Foutain 34', Guess I'm a little Partial to Fountains. Not sure top speed on my 34 but I know heavy she'll Cruise 42-45 and we've run 63 in her with a little more to spare..


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm in a similar position to Wompam. I've got a '02 31' contender with '08 300 suzukis that I love, but am ready for something new. I love the idea of AC and a cabin and though hard about the 36 fish around, but with no in deck storage and a small fishbox I'm questioning that one. I also don't have as much time for a lot of overnights like I did before kid'o.

I keep mine at home in a big garage so I need to be able to trailer. That makes my size limit about 35-36. A friend had an '07 36 open and while faster wasn't really more capable in the rough stuff than the 31, nor was it any dryer. Also looking used. 33t or 35st looking really interesting. I don't have any real experience outside these couple of hulls.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

My 33 palmetto is fast and a lot dryer with a big flare and very strong and lots of storage


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I looked at the Palmetto before buying. The ones available were underpowered but I loved the hull. Sweet boat.Palms up had a sweet one but he sold it a while back. Suzukis were nice to.

The 31 is defiantly a nice hull, I'm glad I got the 36 contender. Storage and fish boxes for days. I can't see getting anything else,and I've fished in fountains,scarabs,palmetto,mako and a Cape Horn. I'll stick with the 36 contender. Re power coming in the near future!


----------



## TailsDreamer (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow...surprised no one has even mentioned the big daddy of them all.....

41 Bahama!!

www.bahamaboatworks.com


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

35 marlin


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 34 or 39 Sea Vee diesel
> 
> http://www.seaveeboats.com/390-inboard-motor.html
> 
> trolls much cleaner than an OB boat, and the efficiency is incredible, plus no engines to get in the way!


x2!!!!!!


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Ocean Master 33'6" never have to worry what the conditions are!!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I am definitely bias in my choice but the Contender 33T is plenty boat for what ever you want to do in the gulf. our 2008 model has 460 gal capacity and has been out to Auger and Perdido and everything in between, big fish boxes and plenty of below deck storage.. 

We have 1200 hrs on our Verados and love them.. Was very skeptical of motors as all other boats I owned had yamahas...

I have owned 2 - 33 Hydrasports & fished a 36 contender plenty.

The 33T is a practical boat and much easier to trailer than any of the boats mentioned above...


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

KevinA said:


> I am definitely bias in my choice but the Contender 33T is plenty boat for what ever you want to do in the gulf. our 2008 model has 460 gal capacity and has been out to Auger and Perdido and everything in between, big fish boxes and plenty of below deck storage..
> 
> We have 1200 hrs on our Verados and love them.. Was very skeptical of motors as all other boats I owned had yamahas...
> 
> ...


I think the 33T is probably the best riding hull Contender made beside the new step hull. Awesome setup with trips 300. Fully loaded down(400gal fuel, 1000lbs ice, and fishing gear) it was not sluggish getting on top.


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

33T


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thought this was a cool boat http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1999-Midnight-Express-39'-357621


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing there^ I personally think CH's are sexy. They look sleek and fast. Never rode on one though. 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The Venture is a boat not to be overlooked either...

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rrency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=24384&url=

...and nobody has mentioned the Stamas Tarpon.

The OP has not stated what they are looking for...a big go fast boat with plenty of fuel to go far and get there quick, and a little wet. Or a boat with a little more beam that is a little slower, dryer, and is a good stable platform once you get to your destination.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Bwguardian*

:texasflag


Wompam said:


> Am looking for next project, looking for 36'+ platform, best ride, storage, fish ability, any help would be appreciated.


Outboards


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I love the Invincible...the 36 might be my next boat. There are not many used ones though... Can't wait to ride and fish one. I'm still considering going with an outboard express though.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

:texasflagI have narrowed it down to used 36' contender, if I can't find one in next year or so I can build, I will continue to fish my 31 contender I've got now. Looking at new boat in a couple of years that will be much more capable. Thanks for all of the replys & suggestions.:texasflag


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Nope*



gom1 said:


> 35 marlin


That's a big negative on that one. Mine split down the middle, manufacturer did nothing and insurance burned me. Ended up selling it real real cheap!


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I love the Contender 33T.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> That's a big negative on that one. Mine split down the middle, manufacturer did nothing and insurance burned me. Ended up selling it real real cheap!


I would like to see pictures of that...is this Brice's old boat you are talking about?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*No*



bwguardian said:


> I would like to see pictures of that...is this Brice's old boat you are talking about?


No I bought the bought in North Carolina. Pm me your email if you want to see the split. I don't want to get off topic here.


----------

